# Trumark RRT tubes/AJ red tubes



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

Are the AJ QuickPoint red tubes the same as the Trumark RRT tubes ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was not aware that he had red tubes. im assuming that since his black tubes are trumark, or at least made by them, i will also assume that the reds are the same.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes their the same tubes with Cheif AJ logo embossed on pouch.


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks to Imperial and Cjw !

AJ's red tubes seemed like they had a softer pull and not as much marble velocity, now I know they are the same as the RRTs.


----------

